# This is getting out of hand!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Last night when I went to bed I thought I had claimed enough space for myself, but when I woke up this morning I was falling off the edge of the bed and Penny and Cash were nice and cozy in the middle of the bed! I don't know what is going on with these two lately, but they want to sleep right up next to me and I have zero personal space.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I wonder if they were puzzle pieces in a former life. Your pictures always make me smile.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Judging by the pictures they clearly have no concept of personal space and are probably confused why anyone would want some. Just start sleeping on them. Might be a bit lumpy at first, but you'll get used to it.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

After they got out of bed this morning I let them out to go potty, but they didn't come back to the door. When I looked out the window I saw the two of them sitting together in a chair watching the sun come up...


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

They are starting to look like "Old Dan and Little Ann" from Where the Red Fern Grows. 

Watched the earlier version (mid 70's) this weekend on Netflix download. 

They do learn to love each other completely. 

Funny observation: When I go hunting with Bailey and we come back home; as soon as I open the door, Chloe growls at Bailey and sounds like she wants to kick his butt. The whole time her tail is wagging as her face is an inch from his. 

I laugh each time. Chloe sounds like a mad wife when her husband comes back from the bar late at night with a smell of cheap perfume on his clothes. 8)

RBD


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

Funny picture, looks like my situation at home. My Ruger thinks he is part of me like an arm, leg,shoulder ....... you name it. He wont sleep next to me..... just on me. I guess they just want to make sure you're there...


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Love the pics but that's a whole lotta body heat in one bed!!  :0 
As a woman of certain age  - Phew, I can't take the heat of my hubby & little Blaze let alone big size Vs :0


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

RBD - that's funny about how Chloe reacts when Bailey comes home, sounds very much like a mad wife. . If I take Cash somewhere without Penny she will give him a once over and sniff every inch of his body to see where he's been.


----------

